
Everyone works remotely at Gitlab, even its CEO - tosh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-office-of-the-future-is-no-office-at-all-says-startup-11557912601
======
jl-gitlab
For transparency I want to start by saying I'm a GitLab employee, but working
for an all-remote company has changed my life. More time with family has been
the most important, and I'm an expat so being able to travel and visit family
overseas has been amazing.

It's hard to describe, but when the entire company is remote it's such a
different experience than being one remote person or part of a remote sub-
group. The whole company knows how to operate remotely and be effective in
that way. I've never seen anything like it, but now I can't imagine working in
any other way. If I started a company in the future, I am 100% confident it
would be all-remote from day one.

We have a nice page up on our site with people's experiences with remote work.
If you're interested in the topic it might be worth reading:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/stories/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/stories/)

